# DUBAI | Mohammed Bin Rashid City



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

This has shocked us all, but appears to be some way of reorganising the stalled Dubailand, City of Arabia/Mall of Arabia and Mohammed Bin Rashid Gardens projects.....




> *New city for Dubai unveiled
> *
> 
> Dubai: His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice- President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, has announced the establishment of a new city within Dubai, setting new benchmarks in urban development in the region.
> ...



http://gulfnews.com/business/property/uae/new-city-to-rise-within-dubai-shaikh-mohammad-1.1109450





Emarati2009 said:


>





Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

A close up of the master plan.....................





Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I can't understand why they don't finish all the new urbanisations before starting new ones!!!


----------



## aade (Jul 7, 2011)

el palmesano said:


> I can't understand why they don't finish all the new urbanisations before starting new ones!!!


Yeah same here


----------



## FahrettinAltay (Nov 16, 2012)

Is Muhammed Bin Rashid City the same project like Muhammed Bin Rashid Gardens ?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

^^ This project to me appears to be a restructuring of Mohammed Bin Rashid Gardens, City of Arabia/Mall of Arabia and Dubailand into a smaller, more manageable version.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

aade said:


> Yeah same here


and also, I can't understand how can they think that is possible have the control of their country and preserve their identity with a foreign population that is lot of times bigger than the local...


If they want to preserve some of the culture of their country, they must realx and finish what they have started, and then, improve the bad parts of the city...


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

el palmesano said:


> and also, I can't understand how can they think that is possible have the control of their country and preserve their identity with a foreign population that is lot of times bigger than the local...
> 
> 
> If they want to preserve some of the culture of their country, they must realx and finish what they have started, and then, improve the bad parts of the city...


Capitalism is part of the culture. Having the best of everything is part of the culture too and these projects serve to enhance that further.


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

:banana::banana:

Good luck for Dubai :nuts:


----------



## Khaleejian (Jun 20, 2012)

I love this project because I think Dubai needs something like this. Dubai lacks symbolic avenues. The master plan looks so good from above. It's like Paris or DC with the star symbol and symmetrical roads. I wonder will there be a tower or iconic landmark in the centre of that star?


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah I agree, dubai lacks some thing like this, thats why I like it


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope Dubai comes back to those boom times again. Only wiser and more refined.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Face81 said:


> Capitalism is part of the culture. Having the best of everything is part of the culture too and these projects serve to enhance that further.


this projects serve to have huge cities completly empties...


I'm not saying that this project is bada, but I can't understand why they want to build that when there isn't any old urban plan finished!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

I think this is a great project, It should have been like 10-15 years ago, would have made Dubai look beautiful, but anyways better late then never


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Dubai announces residential project, 1st in MBR City*


DUBAI | Sun Dec 9, 2012 7:34am EST

Dec 9 (Reuters) - Dubai developer Emaar Properties and an arm of Dubai Holding, the ruler's conglomerate, launched the first project in a planned multi-billion dollar flagship development on Sunday - a complex of luxury residences and a golf course.

Dubai Hills will be part of the Mohammed Bin Rashid (MBR) City, the mega tourism and retail development project announced by the emirate in November, Emaar and Dubai Holding said in a joint statement.

The project's villas, each to be built on plots of 20,000 to 30,000 square feet, would be designed around a new 18-hole championship course to be developed by world golf course experts, it said.

The statement provided no information on the number of villas, the value or the time frame for completion of the project.

MBR city is also expected to include 100 hotels and the world's biggest shopping mall.

Dubai has recently begun to announce big projects and revive some earlier plans that had been shelved following the collapse of its property markets.

Dubai Holding's real estate arm, Dubai Properties, had previously planned to develop Tiger Woods Dubai, a residential and golf course project, in conjunction with the former world number one golfer, but shelved the project in January 2011.

The average apartment price in Dubai rose by 13 percent this year and is expected to grow at the same rate next year as speculative buyers prop up demand, a study released on Sunday showed. (Reporting by Praveen Menon; editing by Jane Baird)


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/09/dubai-mbrcity-idUSL5E8N91UA20121209


Looks like it's going to be the entire bottom half of the project:










My guess is that Mall of the World will be circular pink ring surrounding the main geometric section of the park.


----------



## InvCube (Aug 10, 2010)

*MBR CITYANOTHER WHITE ELEPHANT*

The MBR city is going to be another White Elephant, like Dubailand.
Remember how Dubailand was announced a few years ago?:lol:

Real estate experts from many real estate consultin firms have
warned that this could turn out to be another white elephant, another
project in the long list of half completed projects.

Investors beware. If you don't learn from the mistakes of others,
you will learn from your own. If the developer doesn't deliver and
you go to court, guess who the court will favour. This is the ruler's 
company.hno:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

InvCube said:


> The MBR city is going to be another White Elephant, like Dubailand.
> Remember how Dubailand was announced a few years ago?:lol:
> 
> Real estate experts from many real estate consultin firms have
> ...


There's nothing to invest in. It's a mall and a park! :lol:


----------

